# trolling motor question



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

The autopilot function on my minn kota powerdrive trolling motor has stopped working. It is the 1999 model and I was wondering if there is antyhing a guy can do about this or is it a lost cause?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A lot of the times it is a compass problem and is a cheap or free fix.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

It is a common problem with the early Autopilot. Take it to a MinnKota service rep. and they should figure out the fix, pretty simple.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

yep, i'd say its the compass


----------

